# BSD Kali Linux tools?



## MrShroomy (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello. I wonder if there's any way to get Kali Linux tools on BSD and if hacking is even possible? And does bsd use raw sockets?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2017)

There's 30.000+ ports, I'm sure some of those tools can be found here: https://www.freshports.org/


----------

